# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF > آموزش: دسترسی به یک سل در دیتا گرید خواندن و بروز رسانی- بدست آوردن سطر انتخاب شده در دیتاگرید

## Boy_nn

سلام
واقعا" این فروم توش خاک مرده ریختن البته نه فقط به خاطر مدیریت بچه ها هم فقط دنبال حل مسئله خودشون هستند هر کسی میاد تو فروم فقط می خواد مشکلش حل بشه یه زره به فکر کس دیگه نیست که شاید بتونه مشکل کس دیگه ای رو حل کنه
در هر صورت یه مسئله که خیلی دنبالش بودم و همین طور توی این فروم هم خیلی مطرح شده بود

 دسترسی به یک سل در دیتا گرید
textBox1 .Text=(this.dataGrid1.Items[0] as DataRowView)[0];
آپدیت کریدن یک سل خاص
(this.dataGrid1.Items[0] as DataRowView)[0]=textBox1 .Text;
بدست آوردن شماره ایندکس سطر انتخاب شده
DataGridRow row =
                this.dataGrid1.ItemContainerGenerator.ContainerFro  mItem(this.dataGrid1.SelectedItem) as DataGridRow;
            textBox1.Text = row.GetIndex().ToString();

----------


## میلاد رئیسی

با سلام . 
این برنامه یک نمونه آموزشی برای ویرایش اطلاعات درون بانک sql server  هستش که برای انتخاب رکورد مورد نظر برای ویرایش از سطر انتخابی دیتا گرید استفاده میکنه !!!
امیدوارم مفید واقع بشه .

----------


## mina68

سلام
در هنگام تعریف ستون های  datagrid برای هر ستون با "  "=x:name  نامی گذاشتم 
می خوام در هنگام اجرا نام ستونی که بر روی یکی از سلول هاش کلیک کردم رو بدست بیارم ، با چه دستوری می تونم این کار رو بکنم؟

----------

